# Beginner: How to stop side-slipping



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know how big of a problem this is with anyone else, but after my first day boarding I noticed that on each turn I would be side-slipping a lot. I think it was largely due to my initial fear of speed, but I was wondering if anyone has any tips to just not to that and make my turn keep going in the direction of the turn. I would complete turns but it felt like I was sliding down in the turn direction rather than riding the edge of the board.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

get a lesson. for realz.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I did. It cost over $100 for 2 hours of being taught next to nothing.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

that sucks. sadly not all instructors are created equal. sight unseen, you're probably not bending your knees enough. I'm sure there's other issues too, but that's always a biggie when folks are just starting.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more it seems like it was just a fear issue and that if I get over it I will adjust naturally. I think that because I was thinking about my heelside vs toeside turns, and I would only sideslip on heelside (probably because I see down the slope and am like "damn son") but on toeside I was going much faster and not sliding down the hill.

Also probably knee bending, I shall find out on Monday


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

noticing was probably 3/4 of the battle. psych yourself up that you are not going to sideslip on the heel, catch yourself if you do and go right int that next turn... this game is mental to a great extent


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

RayzTheRoof said:


> The more I think about it, the more it seems like it was just a fear issue and that if I get over it I will adjust naturally. I think that because I was thinking about my heelside vs toeside turns, and I would only sideslip on heelside (probably because I see down the slope and am like "damn son") but on toeside I was going much faster and not sliding down the hill.
> 
> Also probably knee bending, I shall find out on Monday


gotta learn about torsional twist with the board. that will help you feel your edges and help with having confidence in having the board pointed more down the hill, but still being on edge. 

good instructional vids on this dude's youtube channel:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

You've only gone once? That's totally normal. Ride more and practice, they'll clean up dramatically over the next 2 or 3 trips. It's probably too soon for another lesson until you practice what you know already. Even as you progress, it will be a constant challenge throughout your progression to "ride the edge" instead of slip/bleed speed as you do steeper/choppier stuff. You'll get better at doing it in sketchier conditions, but everybody is going to be doing that while they progress.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah it has only been once. Just tryna get a bit more info though so I can work on it rather than just trying to figure it out on my own, and more importantly so I do not make stupid mistakes or pick up bad habits.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I don't know how big of a problem this is with anyone else, but after my first day boarding I noticed that on each turn I would be side-slipping a lot. I think it was largely due to my initial fear of speed, but I was wondering if anyone has any tips to just not to that and make my turn keep going in the direction of the turn. I would complete turns but it felt like I was sliding down in the turn direction rather than riding the edge of the board.


From the above...the issue is about turn initiating, i.e., how to make the next turn. which is basically having some speed, weighting the nose, waiting a split second for the nose to drop into the fall line and engage next edge. It sounds like you turn, continue in the same direction, stop and make the next turn. Its easier to watch some vids and get a lesson...than trying to explain it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

also bend you knees and be dynamic. when your board is more vertical, it bites the snow and turns very fast.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> From the above...the issue is about turn initiating, i.e., how to make the next turn. which is basically having some speed, weighting the nose, waiting a split second for the nose to drop into the fall line and engage next edge. It sounds like you turn, continue in the same direction, stop and make the next turn. Its easier to watch some vids and get a lesson...than trying to explain it.


I got decent at initiation my turns and would do exactly what you said, but I think I would start using too much force on my back foot and it would just slow me down rather than just ride the edge. I'll try to stop doing that on Tuesday.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

We can't teach you how to ride. Sorry


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> We can't teach you how to ride. Sorry


Chill with that nonsense. Ya know this board is titled "Tips, Tricks And Snowboard Coaching" right? Just looking for a little advice before I go at it again. No need to bring that negativity up in here.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Chill with that nonsense. Ya know this board is titled "Tips, Tricks And Snowboard Coaching" right? Just looking for a little advice before I go at it again. No need to bring that negativity up in here.


I'm not being negative. You can't learn to snowboard through the internet. That's a fact. If you're like me you learn through visuals and so if I were you I would go watch some videos on youtube of people carving. Other then that we can't help you.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I got decent at initiation my turns and would do exactly what you said, but I think I would start using too much force on my back foot and it would just slow me down rather than just ride the edge. I'll try to stop doing that on Tuesday.


You need to move fore and aft along the length of the board ... don't stay in the back seat too long and don't rudder your back foot...shift your hips sideways toward the nose...get back on the nose sooner/earlier...you don't have wait to get the board perpendicular to the fall line....in fact try to keep the nose more like 45 degrees from the fall line...keep the nose generally pointed downhill at a slant and turn from the front foot and just let the back foot trail along...don't push it out.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> I'm not being negative. You can't learn to snowboard through the internet. That's a fact. If you're like me you learn through visuals and so if I were you I would go watch some videos on youtube of people carving. Other then that we can't help you.


Okay, I just don't understand why you would shoot down someone looking for advice on a board dedicated to advice.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Okay, I just don't understand why you would shoot down someone looking for advice on a board dedicated to advice.


Advice is just that, advice. There's only so much we can verbally spit out at you before you have to go out and do, or take lessons. 

With that being said, keep your turns as small as possible. I like to tell my students to squat, (keep the joints stacked), back straight, weight onto the lead leg, and to pick a target that keeps their eyes up. Start the turn with the shoulders, rotate the hips, and the hardest part, commit and follow through with the hip rotation. If you keep your knees bent, and weight on the lead leg, everything else *should* follow through.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I did indeed come here _for advice_. It's not like I was asking someone to take me out on a slope...and I wasn't constantly asking over and over for more and more help. I just accepted people's advice and responded in regard what I think I will do. My main point in response to that dude is I don't know why he commented in the first place -_-

But yeah, thanks. I probably have to work on managing where I put my weight on the board and following through with the turn completely.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

What helped me after watching some recommended vids... Knees bent, how you remember this is too grab the inside of your pants leg near your knees. Keep your hands in that area. To initiate turns, roll your front knee the direction you want too go. These 2 steps helped me alot.


----------

